# A Grandmother's Gifts



## BarbS (Dec 18, 2011)

[attachment=704] [attachment=703]


----------



## Rick G (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations on your station in life and your craftsmanship.


----------



## Admin (Dec 18, 2011)

Barb, you are very talented. Beautiful work thanks for showing us.


----------



## JMC (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice work. For my taste especially the first one.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, all.
Simon Watts designed that knock-down cradle design with wedged tenons, and Ellis Walentine wrote it up in Am. Woodworker many years ago. My daughter has used it through two, and now an upcoming third child. Several male woodworkers told me they'd had trouble with it because they had to get someone to sew the fabric sling bed to hang on the rails. I guess being a woman woodworker does have its advantages. :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice work-I love the wood choices in the cradle.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 18, 2011)

Very beautiful work. Love it.


----------

